# Mini Mag collecting: Colors or Logos??



## dieselducy (Dec 17, 2007)

Which is better to collect colors of the Minimag or logos, or BOTH as ALMOST all my minimags are logo lites. Should i continue to persue logo maglites, or stick with colors. any advice is appreaciated..
ALSO is this a real or counterfit maglite?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-MAGLITE-OR...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122 

as i have heard the orange is rare. this seller is also offering a gold version as well

Andrew


----------



## greenLED (Dec 17, 2007)

I stuck with colors, just because everybody and their sisters put logos on minimags and it'd be impossible to have them all.

You might want to ask the guys in the minimag collection thread if those are real or not. I haven't bought any lights from them.


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 17, 2007)

http://waffenzimmermann.ch/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=maglite&sort=2a&page=2&osCsid=987912c6786476daa291c78d2b5713e7

I went to this site. the only issue, what currency is that and how does that compare to the USD?

and also a logo on a maglite wont HURT the value? will it??


----------



## Flipside (Dec 17, 2007)

dieselducy said:


> ...a logo on a maglite wont HURT the value? will it??


 
Value is in the eye of the beholder. It all depends on what you're after, and if there's any nostalgia behind it. For example, look at the #3 Dale Minimag. Perhaps the logo on that light has increased the value?


----------



## Helmut.G (Dec 18, 2007)

dieselducy said:


> I went to this site. the only issue, what currency is that and how does that compare to the USD?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_franc


----------



## Flipside (Dec 18, 2007)

44.80 Swiss Franc's to US dollars? At today's exchange rate, that's $38.86. Then you add international shipping to that... Yowsa


----------



## KLC (Dec 18, 2007)

Personally, I would begin my collection by collecting the colored 2AA Mini Maglites. Then once I was satisfied with my colored Maglite collection (or had all that could be acquired at the time) I would go to logoed Maglites. A person could collect logoed Maglites forever whereas some of the colored Maglites will become impossible to find (which some already are). 

With regard to your question, it appears that the eBay seller in question is selling legitimate or real Maglites. However, the orange can be more easily obtained from: www.action-lights.com Action-lights would also be a great way to get your colored collection going. :thumbsup:

Kris 



dieselducy said:


> Which is better to collect colors of the Minimag or logos, or BOTH as ALMOST all my minimags are logo lites. Should i continue to persue logo maglites, or stick with colors. any advice is appreaciated..
> ALSO is this a real or counterfit maglite?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-MAGLITE-OR...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122
> ...


----------



## souptree (Dec 18, 2007)

I have generally found with some exceptions that no logo is worth more than logo. Very rare logos may be an exception, especially if they appeal to a collector base that is non-flashlight related. The inaugural lights and the X-Files lights come to mind. The X-Files collectors are insane zealots, even more so than we are, so you have to compete against that group of collectors even more than you do the Maglite collectors to get one of those.

On the other hand, a logo CAN hurt the value of the light. There used to be someone on ebay (not sure if they're still there) selling bronze lights engraved with EQUIPP.COM. They were selling for $1.99 + shipping. Without the logo, they'd have easily brought 20 times that or more.


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 18, 2007)

so my dieselducy.com lite would be worth more WITHOUT the logo :scowl: now i wish i hadnt got it done


----------



## KLC (Dec 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I believe so. :sigh:



dieselducy said:


> so my dieselducy.com lite would be worth more WITHOUT the logo :scowl: now i wish i hadnt got it done


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 18, 2007)

i'm tryin 2 see if anybody will offer me some smoothies for sale in the marketplace, but nobody has offered yet. :sigh:


----------



## KLC (Dec 18, 2007)

In general, unknurled Mini Maglites are hard to find, so when someone eventually does they usually hang on to them.



dieselducy said:


> i'm tryin 2 see if anybody will offer me some smoothies for sale in the marketplace, but nobody has offered yet. :sigh:


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 18, 2007)

KLC said:


> In general, unknurled Mini Maglites are hard to find, so when someone eventually does they usually hang on to them.


where is a good place to come by these, ebay?? also was the Americana set and the marlboro lizard maglite good investments? I also have a nascar victory, spectrum, and maglite racing unknurled as well as my WORTHLESS dieselducy.com fuschica and a george bush unknurled with a VERY VERY small scratch on the head (actually not even a scratch but a small scuff) the other lites i have is a purple FED EX, a blue PEPSI, and a MILKY WAY Solitaire and a KOZMO.COM green solitaire as well. 

ill post pics soon..

I am FAIRLY new to collecting, besides the ORANGE, what colors do i need to go after as far as being "limited" colors?? is the hot pink at walmart for 8 bux a good investment? I just want some help getting my maglite collection off the ground. and i guess CPF is the BEST place for help.


----------



## KLC (Dec 18, 2007)

You can sometimes find unknurled Mini Maglites on eBay, but your best bet is to watch out for collectors selling out their collection. I have been collecting Mini Maglites for quite a while and only have three unknurled Maglites. The Americana set is a must have for any Maglite collector and the lizard Maglite is very hard to come by so I think you did good. The 'dieselducy.com fuschica' Maglite is not worthless but most likely not as valuable as it would have been. However, unless you plan on selling the light resale value means nothing. The George Bush Maglites (two of them) are also valuable and hard to get. One of them went on eBay a few weeks ago for about $100.



dieselducy said:


> where is a good place to come by these, ebay?? also was the Americana set and the marlboro lizard maglite good investments? I also have a nascar victory, spectrum, and maglite racing unknurled as well as my WORTHLESS dieselducy.com fuschica and a george bush unknurled with a VERY VERY small scratch on the head (actually not even a scratch but a small scuff)


----------



## KLC (Dec 19, 2007)

There are quite a few "limited" and/or "rare" colors: lime green, midnight blue, ice blue, copper, bronze, light pink, hot pink, braun (brown), weinrot, dark red, gold plated, gold anodized, etc. Some of these can be easily obtained (at this time) from retail stores, eBay, and action-lights.com. Nevertheless, most of these will take quite some time to track down.


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 19, 2007)

KLC said:


> There are quite a few "limited" and/or "rare" colors: lime green, midnight blue, ice blue, copper, bronze, light pink, hot pink, braun (brown), weinrot, dark red, gold plated, gold anodized, etc. Some of these can be easily obtained (at this time) from retail stores, eBay, and action-lights.com. Nevertheless, most of these will take quite some time to track down.



I know the gold plated is almost impossible to come by. which ones are easy to come by now? i am gonna start off with the orange as i am kinda on a budget. also, the lizard light i have came in a marlboro pres box. My GW bush 2001 lite, the suff i was telling you about is practically unnoticable. it is only noticible under bright light and might have even occured during manufacturing. I forgot to tell you i also have both versions of the American Flag lights the one that says USA and the one that says MAG. as far as the dieselducy.com lite, I just did that for fun, as a matter of fact, lazerdesigns.com reccomended that one due to the fact that i was engraving a photo. im getting another one done with them in the knurled hot pink because they are out of the unknurled..


----------



## will (Dec 19, 2007)

Most mini-mags can be had for under $25. The only one I would not get engraved is the gold light (gold plating on brass ) 

The ones I would have no problem engraving are the ones currently available from action-lights. 

I collect by color, not by logo. There are just too many logo lights out there.

I do have one Enron and one Lionel - they interested me.

The equipp.com lights were made for a company that went out of business.


----------



## nickz (Dec 21, 2007)

I *might* have an older Marathon Ashland Petroleum logo light hiding around the house somewhere. I had got a few of them about 4 or 5 years ago but I am not sure where all of them went. I cannot get them anymore as far as I know, but if I find some of what I have would you be interested in one? It may not be in perfect shape just so you know that, but as far as I am concerned, if you pay the shipping you can have it if I find one of them.


----------

